# Copper Canyon, Mexico



## Rail Freak (Feb 8, 2009)

I've heard of Copper Canyon, Mexico but just recently realized there was a Rail Route there. Any Info Out There?


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 8, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> I've heard of Copper Canyon, Mexico but just recently realized there was a Rail Route there. Any Info Out There?


See this *LINK*.

There are many tour companies that have trips.

Google it.


----------

